# Anyone got an Edinburgh Bicycle Cooperative Cross Pro 12?



## User (26 Jan 2013)




----------



## paulmad (27 Jan 2013)

i bought the cross sport last year. cost about £475 im not a great cyclist, more occasional but i really love mine. wished id bought the cheaper one with triple chainrings, as i changed the cassette to make it easier for a mid 50s beginner. go to the shop to try for size if poss.


----------



## aberal (27 Jan 2013)

Can't help you out specifically with anything to add about the Cross Pro 12, but what I can say is that Edinburgh Coop bikes nearly always get good reviews. Well thought out and selling surprisingly cheaply for the specification, you probably can't go wrong. Have you tried searching online for a review? They often pop up in Bike Radar and other like websites.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Jan 2013)

I had a cross 10 and thought it was an excellent bike for the money, I wouldn't have begrudged paying more for it. Comfy, nippy, responsive, it felt solid and safe to throw about, the brakes and gears were precise and once set needed practically no fettling at all. I was gutted when it was nicked.


----------



## DTD (29 Jan 2013)

Not got one of them, but I have bought bikes and stuff from them and found their after sales service to be excellent.


----------

